# AMERICAN TIRE & WHEEL IN COLORADO,



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

IS AMERICAN TIRE AND WHEEL IN DENVER COLORADO A GOOD PLACE TO GET RIMS??????


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

I've ordered from them a couple times. Good service, in my opinion. They have that 3 day shipping, which I think is really good.


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

I got a set of 13s from them and was very pleased with the shipping and the rims, they came already mounted, balenced. I just took them out the box and put them on my car.


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Jun 28 2008, 11:02 AM~10969440
> *I got a set of 13s from them and was very pleased with the shipping and the rims, they came already mounted, balenced. I just took them out the box and put them on my car.
> *


How much?


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sjcstllo0612_@Jun 28 2008, 12:04 PM~10969449
> *How much?
> *


i paid a little under $500, i got, 4 rims, tires wit wide white wall, adapters, knock offs, hammer, tires mounted and balenced. they did good by me. i gettin anotha set of rims, so wanted to see wht other peeps say.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

POST PICS OF WHAT YOU GOT IM ALSO THINKING ABOUT GETTING SOMETHING FORM THEM BUT IM THE SAME WAY IM NOT SURE IF THEY ARE LEGIT


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jun 28 2008, 01:44 PM~10969850
> *POST PICS OF WHAT YOU GOT IM ALSO THINKING ABOUT GETTING SOMETHING FORM THEM BUT IM THE SAME WAY IM NOT SURE IF THEY ARE LEGIT
> *


----------



## originallow (Nov 16, 2005)

I order all my wheels from them, a couple orders every month. Quality service and pricing, and fast delivery time. Talk to Kenny, he'll take good care of you


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by originallow_@Jun 28 2008, 02:13 PM~10969986
> *I order all my wheels from them, a couple orders every month. Quality service and pricing, and fast delivery time. Talk to Kenny, he'll take good care of you
> *


lol, actually i called today to get a price, 1st time i taked to kenny, told em the guys on here recomended him. gotta call em bac monday


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

A friend of mine bought some all golds with tires $870.00 shipped to his door. Great deal.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jun 28 2008, 03:29 PM~10970596
> *A friend of mine bought some all golds with tires $870.00 shipped to his door. Great deal.
> *



HOW LONG AGO WAS THAT? HOW HAVE THE RIMS HELD UP?

AND IM GOING TO HAVE TO CRUISE BY AND CHECK OUT THE LINCOLN. :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jun 28 2008, 04:39 PM~10970655
> *HOW LONG AGO WAS THAT? HOW HAVE THE RIMS HELD UP?
> 
> AND IM GOING TO HAVE TO CRUISE BY AND CHECK OUT THE LINCOLN.  :biggrin:
> *


He bought them around Mar-Apr time frame. He got his car painted at the same (and same place) as I did. We will be cruisin in San Angelo this 4th of July weekend.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

just got a set from them a few weeks ago. $550 13x7 w wide white wall and all acc to my door in 3 days Co to NJ. i researched all the wheel co. in Lowrider mag and they were the only ones who have a good BBB rating. and they take cc over the phone so you know your not going to get beat. good peeps , fast shipping


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Great Service Ive bought a few sets from them :thumbsup:


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jun 29 2008, 08:01 AM~10973458
> *just got a set from them a few weeks ago.  $550 13x7 w wide white wall and all acc to my door in 3 days Co to NJ.  i researched all the wheel co. in Lowrider mag and they were the only ones who have a good BBB rating. and they take cc over the phone so you know your not going to get beat.  good peeps , fast shipping
> *


thats why i ordered my rims from them, they had a great rating wit da better business bureo


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Jun 29 2008, 12:53 PM~10974200
> *thats why i ordered my rims from them, they had a great rating wit da better business bureo
> *


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

WELL LOOKS LIKE ILL BE ORDERING A SET ON MONDAY :biggrin: HOPE THINGS TURN ON GOOD FOR ME IF NOT :guns: :guns: :guns: :roflmao:


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jun 29 2008, 02:35 PM~10974591
> *WELL LOOKS LIKE ILL BE ORDERING A SET ON MONDAY  :biggrin: HOPE THINGS TURN ON GOOD FOR ME IF NOT  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :roflmao:
> *


u should be good, i talk wit Van when i call, guys say Kenny good too. i talked to him saterday, gotta call him myself monday


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

they do us local people good too


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

MAN DO THOSE TIRES LOOK BIG AS HELL OR WHAT? WHAT SIZE TIRE ARE THEY?


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

WHAT SIZE RUBBER DID THEY RAP YOUR RIMS WITH


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt are those wides shaved?


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

good buisness,got mine in 3 days!


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

the tires are shaved wide ww 155/80/13. ride nice uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

JUST ORDERED MINE


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jun 30 2008, 04:38 PM~10982566
> *JUST ORDERED MINE
> *


im gettin 2 13x5.5, and he throwin in 2 knock offs and 2 adapters, $220 to my door in ny. said $270 wit tires


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

GOOD BUSINESS I ORDERED MINE AROUND NOON ON MONDAY AND THERE WERE AT MY DOOR TODAY (WEDNESDAY) :thumbsup: FAST SHIPPING


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Jun 27 2008, 09:38 PM~10967634
> *IS AMERICAN TIRE AND WHEEL IN DENVER COLORADO A GOOD PLACE TO GET RIMS??????
> *



got a number to call them.


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Jul 2 2008, 07:46 PM~11000297
> *got a number to call them.
> *


ya homie, 303 329 6555


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by originallow_@Jun 28 2008, 03:13 PM~10969986
> *I order all my wheels from them, a couple orders every month. Quality service and pricing, and fast delivery time. Talk to Kenny, he'll take good care of you
> *


hey wayne

how much does amerian tire and wheel charge to send wheels up here?


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

*Here's my 13 X 7's from American! Holding up well on my daily.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

just called them today talked to a Guy named mike. For all gold with wide white wall and all accessories $1075 Shipped is this a good price?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Good reputable company.  *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Jun 27 2008, 10:38 PM~10967634
> *IS AMERICAN TIRE AND WHEEL IN DENVER COLORADO A GOOD PLACE TO GET RIMS??????
> *


Ask for Van .... cool motherfucker..... Last time they gave me a total on the wheels I ordered was back in Feb and it was 42 sets of wheels from them I've purchased for the homies and myself....good people 

I've never had a problem with them just my .02


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

does any one know if they can get engraved rims
they told me these came from colorado just dont 
know from what shop they are engraved with MASTERPIECE 
on them and other designs on it just need one rim for a bumper kit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 9 2008, 11:26 PM~11052490
> *does any one know if they can get engraved rims
> they told me these came from colorado just dont
> know from what shop they are engraved with MASTERPIECE
> ...


Those came from Robert's Tires and Wheels out of Denver,CO... There the ones who do the Masterpiece wheels...


----------

